

Capturing video at the speed of light — one trillion frames per second (Video) - sanderson1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EtsXgODHMWk

======
ColinWright
Significant discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3346609>

